# "Insert interesting way of saying hello here"



## bullant (Nov 8, 2006)

with so many posts having ther same geral name i thought i would change it up a bit...

anyways... i live in south Australia... which believe it or not is actually part of the continent Australia...

am currently training in Tae-Kwon-Do with the Rhee International Tae-kwon-do school... i am really new to the whole martial arts idea (over protective parents)... at the moment though i am unable to train as i have a knee injury(got a piece of floating calcification removed) thus i am unable to train, and it was only a week out from my fist grading... damn doctors...

oh well that is my shor intro... in the next year i would like to increse my MA base and beging to include both sword arts and more "internal/soft" styles

enjoy....


----------



## exile (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT---good to have you with us! You definitely got my attention with your title... there's a lot of good TKD stuff in the Korean Martial Arts forum and all kinds of other material here that you'll probably find interesting and useful---happy posting!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 8, 2006)

Howdy from Texas and welcome to the TKD family here


----------



## MJS (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Kacey (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Daenriel (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi,

Nice to see another Aussie here I am from Perth good luck with the training and the knee.

Daenriel


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Drac (Nov 9, 2006)

bullant said:


> in the next year i would like to increse my MA base and beging to include both sword arts and more "internal/soft" styles
> 
> enjoy....


 
You've come to the right place..Welcome to MT...


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Carol (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome!   Hope your knee heals up soon.  

Good to have you as part of the community!


----------



## matt.m (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to the TKD family on MT, See you in the KMA section.


----------



## bydand (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  Hope you have a great time here and hope to read more from you.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 9, 2006)

ok, will do

&#20320;&#22909;, ni hao, hallo, &#947;&#949;&#953;&#940;&#963;&#959;&#965;, ciao, &#12371;&#12435;&#12395;&#12385;&#12399;, &#50668;&#48372;&#49464;&#50836;, &#1079;&#1076;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1091;&#1083;&#1090;&#1077;!, hola, bonjour,  howdy, aloha, hail, hi,how-do-you-do, salaam, what's happening


Welcome to MT


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT. There are a lot of good Taekwondo folks on here.


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 16, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 16, 2006)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## IWishToLearn (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Skip Cooper (Nov 28, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> ok, will do
> 
> &#20320;&#22909;, ni hao, hallo, &#947;&#949;&#953;&#940;&#963;&#959;&#965;, ciao, &#12371;&#12435;&#12395;&#12385;&#12399;, &#50668;&#48372;&#49464;&#50836;, &#1079;&#1076;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1091;&#1083;&#1090;&#1077;!, hola, bonjour, howdy, aloha, hail, hi,how-do-you-do, salaam, what's happening
> 
> ...


 
As we say, down here in Texas, "How y'all doin' here? C'mon in and sit a spell!"


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi, Welcome to MT!


----------



## Changhfy (Dec 2, 2006)

Welcome bullant




take care,
Chang


----------

